# Sumter County



## lung buster (Sep 28, 2011)

Any news in sumter county??????


----------



## lung buster (Oct 9, 2011)

What are you guys seeing in sumter county? Thanks


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sumter Co*

Havent seen much in the woods, but I have a few Nice bucks on trai cams. Lots of acorns and quite a few does all with fawns/yearlings. I'm on the nort west side of Plains, where r u?


----------



## silverbullet (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw a small buck chasing a doe Saturday afternoon.


----------



## John (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw 10 deer on our lease in Southern Sumter county opening weekend. Two small bucks, one Saturday at day break and another Sunday at 10:30am in our neighbors pecan orchard. Wife took a big doe Saturday.


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Sumter*

Saw lots of does w/ yearlings and some small bucks, 1 med size 8pt. last weekend, no rutting whatsoever that I saw, buddy killed one next door opening weekend it was stankin and swollen. must of been a freak kind a thing I guess


----------



## Curtis (Oct 31, 2011)

Just as I thought, Sumter county is played out


----------



## rance56 (Nov 1, 2011)

i got sent a pic of a moster killed around americus. huge tine lenght


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 2, 2011)

*americus buck*

send it through, Id like to see it. I see your from Hazelhurst got a buddy that was on a lease over there for a while, good deer around there


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 2, 2011)

Anybody seeing anything near Andersonville? I'm heading down to my farm on friday, just curious if they are running around there yet.


----------



## gacracker67 (Nov 2, 2011)

Going up Nov. 4th thru 13th. Just north of Ellaville. Good Lord Willing

Good Luck to you.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 2, 2011)

gacracker67 said:


> Going up Nov. 4th thru 13th. Just north of Ellaville. Good Lord Willing
> 
> Good Luck to you.



Pretty much the same days i will be in the area. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## lung buster (Nov 4, 2011)

Was up at my familys land two weeks ago saw lot of small bucks and does but no mature bucks. Rance56 you have a picture of the buck you can post.


----------



## silverbullet (Nov 6, 2011)

Rattled in a shooter saturday am..Big Boys are starting to get active


----------



## rance56 (Nov 7, 2011)

lung buster said:


> Was up at my familys land two weeks ago saw lot of small bucks and does but no mature bucks. Rance56 you have a picture of the buck you can post.



i have it on my phone i can text it to you


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats good to hear I am headed that way Thursdays night to hunt until Monday


----------



## lung buster (Nov 10, 2011)

Any news, I'm heading up monday for a week. This cold front this weekend should get things started I hope.


----------



## Duff (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunted 5th-9th and saw tons of bucks(20+). Bucks were mainly cruising but did see some chasing. If it will cool down next week, it should be great. Mornings were lots better than the evenings. Good luck


----------



## lung buster (Nov 14, 2011)

Anybody hunt sumter this week? If so what you guys see, anything chasing.


----------



## John (Nov 14, 2011)

hunted southern sumter friday and saturday. logged 15 hours on the stand and saw 0 deer. really unusual for my lease. guess they were locked down or moving at night. moon was really bright. only heard 4-6 shots both days combined.


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Heading there next week. How do y'all think next week is going to be down there?


----------



## John (Nov 16, 2011)

*???*

Everyone's opinion will differ but it would have to get better from my stand point. I hunted on Tuesday and saw 0 deer again. Tracks are there, rubs are there, scrapes are there, just no deer sightings. Trying it again this weekend. Good luck to all.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 21, 2011)

3 days, long hours, 1 spike, 2 does. Just too dang hot for them to be out moving. we had gnats and mosquitos around us.  Can't believe it is late Nov and it hit 80 degrees. Might take a pass on this weekend.


----------



## lung buster (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunted from thursday to sunday, seen a lots of does and a ton of young bucks, but no mature bucks. They were chasing though.


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2011)

Had two guests with me at my 150 actes on Saturday AM. One small buck seen. Still hot and slow.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 28, 2011)

On Friday after Thanksgiving deer were moving everywhere!!!!  I know of a nice one killed and I shot a broke up 8pt...and grunted in another 4pt 4 min after I shot first one.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Dec 13, 2011)

TTT....I am headed to Americus/Plains this weekend, so need to know the scoop!  Where they at?  What times they moving?  I know some of ya'll been in the woods around there lately.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Dec 17, 2011)

NOTHING MOVING IN AMERICUS today@@@@@@@@


----------

